# Familiar Face Shows Up On New "I'm A PC" Ads



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "Hello. I'm a PC. And I've been made into a stereotype," says Sean, right, in the outset of the latest installment in Microsoft's $300 million Windows ad campaign, set to debut this week in prime time.
> 
> The sixty-second spot is one of several elements in a campaign that will span print, the Web, television and outdoor. It launches into a series of testimonials by other people, including celebrities and real people, who proclaim, "I'm a PC."
> 
> ...


http://www.broadbandnewsnet.com/newsmanager/anmviewer.asp?a=4980&z=1

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oshj4zEZlaU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oshj4zEZlaU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I miss the Seinfeld ones.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I thought the Seinfeld ones were funny, but they made no point. So I understand that decision.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They should have had Tim do it....that would've been a perfect way to parody the Apple commercials.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Who invited Dre and Basel to the Spurs forum?


----------

